# wac basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the wac. all the information on these links is current and updated as it becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.






OFFICIAL WAC BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.wacsports.com/sport_front.asp?sportid=4





WAC MESSAGE BOARD: http://209.118.231.73/cgi-bin/webbbs/webbbs_config2.pl





ANOTHER UNOFFICIAL CONFERENCE SITE: http://law-hawaii.com/index/copyright_notice/wac/wac.html





ANOTHER WAC MESSAGE BOARD: http://tulsagoldenhurricane.com/Yabb/YaBB.cgi








BOISE STATE

official basketball site: http://www.broncosports.com/basketball/mheadlines.asp

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=68

site with message boards: http://www.bsubroncos.com

bronco stampede: http://broncostampede.com/

more message boards: http://insiders3.ezboard.com/bboisestate








FRESNO STATE

official basketball site: http://gobulldogs.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/fres-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=278

theinsiders site and message board: http://fresnostate.theinsiders.com/index.html

message board index: http://citadel.ezboard.com/bfresnostate








HAWAII

official basketball site: http://uhathletics.hawaii.edu/Sport/sport.html?p=8

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=62

theinsiders site and message board: http://hawaii.theinsiders.com/

sportsonly forum: http://www.sportsonly.com/a/5463/








LOUISIANA TECH

official basketball site: http://www.latechsports.com/basketball.php

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2348

basketball message board: http://www.latechbbb.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=index

another unofficial site: http://www.latechbbb.com/

another unofficial site (watch for popups): http://www.techbulldogs.com/








NEVADA

official basketball site: http://nevadawolfpack.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/unv-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2440

another site (with message boards): http://wolfpackchat.com/board.asp

new site: http://www.packedge.com/

sports only message board: http://www.sportsonly.com/a/7731/









RICE

official basketball site: http://www.riceowls.com/sports/mbball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=242

message board: http://www.owlzone.com/cgi-bin/webbbs/webbbs_config.pl

another basketball page: http://www.owlzone.com/basketball.html








SAN JOSE STATE

official basketball site: http://sjsuspartans.com/sport_front.asp?sportid=52

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=23

message board: http://members4.boardhost.com/spartantalk/

theinsiders site and message board: http://sanjosestate.theinsiders.com/index.html








SMU

official basketball site: http://www.smumustangs.com/bballm/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2567

site with message boards: http://www.mustangmaniacs.com/forum/

another site with message boards: http://www.ponyfans.com/cgi-local/ultimatebb.cgi








TULSA 

official basketball site: http://tulsahurricane.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/tuls-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=202

sports only board: http://www.sportsonly.com/boards/tul/

rivals board: http://tulsa.rivals.com/






UTEP

official basketball site: http://www.utepathletics.com/mens.basketball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2638

rivals site and message board: http://utep.rivals.com/

theinsiders scout page: http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=366&p=9&c=1


----------

